# Name a thing you hate and everybody likes



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

3D Movies....besides I already wear glasses :mum


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't really like movies (except for documentaries) much. Prefer TV and reading crap on the internet.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't hate these things, I'm just apathetic while the fans are over-enthusiastic: Lil Wayne, A Clockwork Orange, Skyrim, Friends, and Glee.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Mainstream music; hip-hop, rap, pop


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

fried foods.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Twilight. (No offense to all the Twilight fans out there).


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

sunday


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Beyonce. (cause my sister really loves her)


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

*?*

Led zepplin.. just kidding love zepplin don't care much for dread zepplin


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Indiana Jones movies.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

babies.... the weird looks and awkward silences that I get when I say I don't like babies is amazing! You'd think I just told someone I was planning to pick up where hitler left off 0_o


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

cedward said:


> 3D Movies....besides I already wear glasses :mum


I feel your pain!
I don't know how we're supposed to wear 2 sets of glasses...at once.

They obviously don't think these things through.


----------



## dontdreamitbeit (Jun 7, 2011)

Adele.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

talking


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Harry Potter
Beatles
Adele
Tru Blod + the majority of vampire shows.
Gossip Girl
A Clockwork Orange
Peanut Butter
Lord of the Rings
Friends (TV show)
The list goes on.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Perkins said:


> Harry Potter
> *Beatles*
> Adele
> Tru Blod + the majority of vampire shows.
> ...


Yesssss. :yes


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Jello.... I really hate the taste for some reason.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Alcohol
Peanut Butter
Romantic comedies 
Pirates of the Caribbean 
Reality TV (And most TV in general)

And many more.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Christmas parties
Sunny days
Glee
Adele.. *shivers*


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

dontdreamitbeit said:


> Adele.





Perkins said:


> Harry Potter
> Beatles
> *Adele*
> Tru Blod + the majority of vampire shows.
> ...


Im not alone!!! :boogie:clap :yay :banana


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't know of anything that everybody likes, but I'll go with this one: alcohol.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Soda (Pop)
Juice
Jewellery
Most music
Drinking
Hot, sunny weather


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't eat fish uke


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Makeup
Doing drugs/drinking
Partying
Pop, Rap, Hip-hop
Fashionable clothing
Twilight
Reality TV
And of course going out in public


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

The icing you get on top of cakes.. It's disgusting.


----------



## bjg1483 (Dec 6, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> I don't hate these things, I'm just apathetic while the fans are over-enthusiastic: Lil Wayne, A Clockwork Orange, Skyrim, Friends, and Glee.


lmao...agreed!:clap


----------



## bjg1483 (Dec 6, 2011)

danica patrick go daddy commercials...ick uke


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Modern technology


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

- holidays
- birthdays
- daylight
- the beach
- alcohol
- Summer
- laptops
- cars
- babies
- setting foot outside
- iPhones, iPads, and their ilk


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Drake
NFL
Facebook
Twitter
Ashton Kutcher


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pie crust
Alcohol
Seafood


----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

The Holidays.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

-School
-Soda
-iPhones


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Brad Pitt.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> babies.... the weird looks and awkward silences that I get when I say I don't like babies is amazing! *You'd think I just told someone I was planning to pick up where hitler left off 0_o*


Same for me when someone finds out I don't like kids and dogs. I almost feel compelled to end it off with a salu-- ohnevermind


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

-Summer
-Spring (for the most part)
-Kids/babies
-Dogs are ok as long as they're not barking their heads off in my neighborhood or jumping on me at someone's house, but they are overrated.
-Ice cream


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Football 
Beer
Harry Potter
Dancing with the Stars


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh yes....harry potter


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Partying
Basketball.....just any sport that won't catch my attention
6 pack abs...I don't hate them but every girl tends to swoon over them I'm like heh bring on the good arms.
Beer
Tanning
Big boobs..I guess


I can't think of anything I guess.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

'Hate' seems like a strong word, but I either don't like or am indifferent to these:

Porn. 
Cake.
Not a 'hate' thing, but I prefer diet sodas over regular (taste wise included).
The movies "Anchorman" and "Batman Begins"


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yeah porn. Well most porn...It's hard to find good ones. Heh just not interested anymore....or never really was.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

secreta said:


> I can't eat fish uke


Agree and the smell is awful!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

BANANAS.

Lately I'm eating them anyway. I have to get over my banana prejudice, as it is limiting.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Lil' Wayne.


----------



## helena (Oct 24, 2011)

^it can be a bit depressing ... but they're still wonderful to me lol

I dislike having my photo taken, attention and gossipers with nowt better to do.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

lemonade


----------



## Rosyy (Dec 8, 2011)

Starting a conversation...:no


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The idea of sex and cheese


----------



## bjg1483 (Dec 6, 2011)

*hmmm?*



Janniffy said:


> The idea of sex and cheese


im not sure what this means:um


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Romantic comedies. Blehh.


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest. It's a stupid film with no story line.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

FB


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

hmm reuben sandwiches? I don't get why people like sauerkraut AND thousand island dressing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Hiccups said:


> babies.... the weird looks and awkward silences that I get when I say I don't like babies is amazing! You'd think I just told someone I was planning to pick up where hitler left off 0_o


Yeah, in general I don't find babies cute. When they are very small, they aren't so bad but at 1-3 years old the head is so enormous compared to the body, it's kind of grotesque. When I was in Japan, I noticed that some of the little boys have such enormous melons, I don't know how they keep from toppling over from the sheer weight.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

cucumber
Justin Bieber
people who are famous for being famous e.g. Paris Hilton
Benidorm
Harry Potter films
Glee
Musicals
Fruit salad
Fruit in a salad.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Butter, margarine, mayonnaise, sour cream... etc.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

Justin Bieber
Rick Ross
Mayo I'm on the fence with
Nachos 
Twilight/Harry Potter 
I don't give a sh*t about Radiohead
U2 can go to hell


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

peanut butter 
coldplay
harry potter
the color pink (well, that all girls seem to like)
matthew mcconaughey (his voice is so annoying, he is not attractive at all)


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Food
Alcohol
Will Ferrell


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

donuts


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

wine
sports
babies
harry potter
twilight
disney world
makeup
brownies with icing


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

beer and dry wine.

They're alright in tiny quantities to get this pleasant burning sensation from the wine esp. in the throat, but one or two sips is enough to do it, more is abuse to me.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Video games


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

American Idol


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Raisins (do most people like them?)

Well I hate the little wrinkly basterds. I can handle a few but when I pour myself a bowl of fruit & fibre and get half a bowl full of raisins I get raging!!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Eggs


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Glee


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

everyone at home likes apples except me. i hate apples. only useful as projectiles for pipe cannon.


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

the beatles.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

Crappy YA (young adult novels) that encourage abusive relationships as romantic just because the lead guy's supposedly hot. (Cassandra Clare's rip-off series mortal instruments, hush hush, and twilight, etc...)


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd like to add wine to my list.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

The Office
Seinfeld
Sushi, tuna sashimi...whatever. If it's raw, it's gross to me.
Stiletto heels (yeah, I get that they look sexy, but they hurt like nobody's business, are difficult to walk in without tumbling onto the ground, and are not practical for running around in)


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

eating breakfast


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

whipped cream
marshmallows
loud noise
long fingernails


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Reality TV shows. 

Watching sports on TV. I just don't see the fun in watching other people have fun!


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

idiotboy said:


> the beatles.


:no

Talent shows; Britain/America's got talent, Pop/American Idol etc etc..
Totally awful, annoying hosts who mindlessly jabber through the performances, boring self obsessed personality's. Ick...It's all bad baby.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Starbucks
Smartphones
Video games
Chinese food
"Talent" shows
Ugg boots
...
...
...
etc.


----------



## Kitsch (Aug 25, 2009)

Macarons


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

Adele
Rihanna
Usher
Avatar 
new year's eve
Battlefield 3
over-emphasizing political correctness


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

meganmila said:


> Tanning





sweetD said:


> Twilight
> U2 can go to hell





melissa75 said:


> coldplay





Witchcraft said:


> Starbucks
> Ugg boots


:yes

And:

Pandora bracelets
Those giant, plastic, white/gold/neon-coloured watches 
Sports
Fizzy drinks
Alcopops
Clubbing
Mayonnaise
Kindles/electronic book things
iPads


----------



## tanya elizabeth (Dec 14, 2011)

Onion


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretzels


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

facebook


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

orange juice, but i like whole fruit oranges


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Chanel No.5 perfume. uke


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Getting completely wasted and throwing up all over the sidewalk. I just don't see the appeal. Seriously, why do so many people like doing it?


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Justin Beiber lol


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Butter on toast & oranges.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr Mug said:


> Getting completely wasted and throwing up all over the sidewalk. I just don't see the appeal. Seriously, why do so many people like doing it?


We don't like doing it, it just happens!


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

facebook
peanut products
going outside


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yeah and Facebook! I sometimes forget that even exists.

Yes and The Beatles.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Indie musicians from Montreal, and coffee. Funny thing is the two are typically found together.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Metallica past the black album.


----------



## coconuts (Sep 16, 2011)

the floor


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

Peanutbutter


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sports.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Holidays


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

The weird worship of Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

the x factor


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sweet and sour sauce at McDonald's. I will never understand why it's nasty.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Twilight
Glee
Walmart
McDonalds
Chocolate ice cream and chocolate cake
Britney Spears


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Harry potter

Jersey shore

vanilla ice cream 

papaya


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Sour cream!

and sauce with chicken strips.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

stewie said:


> facebook


LOL I had forgotten that!


----------



## JaneSmith (Dec 13, 2011)

popcorn.
laugh tracks on sitcoms.
Anderson Cooper
white gold.
big asss hoop earrings.
coffee.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

The new vampire/were wolf shows/movies, I find them all awful.


----------



## Emsipoo (Jul 13, 2011)

CAKE! So gross.  I always had giant cookies for my birthday instead.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Harry Potter
Twilight
Most video games
Lady Gaga
Cake
Pie


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

x-mas Not into Jesus; not into an orgy of shopping.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> x-mas Not into Jesus; not into an orgy of shopping.


maybe just an orgy ? lol

the worlds most expensive photograph, i absolutely hate it and everyone else loves it:mum


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Art.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Luka92 said:


> Sports.


This is another one I don't like.  I can't believe I forgot to put that one. My list could go on and on.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Mashed potatoes.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> maybe just an orgy ? lol
> 
> the worlds most expensive photograph, i absolutely hate it and everyone else loves it:mum


is it this: http://www.npr.org/blogs/picturesho.../meet-the-worlds-most-expensive-photo-part-ii

??


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

talking on the phone


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Phoenix Rising said:


> is it this: http://www.npr.org/blogs/picturesho.../meet-the-worlds-most-expensive-photo-part-ii
> 
> ??


Sorry I forgot to mention the year, 2007. I was talking about this one: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/99_Cent_II_Diptychon

But the one you posted in my opinion it's acceptable, although art is so subjective, and as they say, the beauty is in the eye of the beholder. :b


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Dancing


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

Homophobia.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

meat (well most i know like it) :stu


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Fame


----------



## laine73 (Dec 3, 2011)

*I hate anime*

Some of the girls voices and some of overly dramatic acting gets to me. My daughter loves them though..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Sushi


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

I hate chicken and turkey


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Camping


----------



## randomprecision (Aug 19, 2011)

Drama. When i'm flipping channels and come across one of those Jerry Springer type shows i'm disgusted and ashamed for us all.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Reality TV.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

American Idol


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Cars, driving


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Drinking alcohol (or at least getting a buzz from it)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Weed 
Jersey Shore


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Weed..yes sort of agree on that

Clubs..I have never been to one but they look so unpleasant, except for the club scene in Hall Pass..if they played that kind of music maybe I would go heh.

Jewelry


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Pubs and clubs


----------



## needwater (Dec 27, 2011)

Dubstep
Call of Duty
Modern hip-hop
Reality T.V.


----------



## Wanna be drama queen (May 2, 2011)

Beef, beef burgers, beef steaks...any kind of beef


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Steak
Cream cheese


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Tacos said:


> Twilight. (No offense to all the Twilight fans out there).


This, football, and baseball.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

publicity


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Celebrity
Mainstream music
Reality tv!!
Compliments
Lipstick


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

The Big Bang Theory
How i Met your Mother and
Two and a Half Men
uke


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)

Apparently shaving half of your head is cool. 
I think it makes you look like a mental patient.


----------



## acorns and insects (Nov 25, 2011)

Sour cream.
Watching any kind of sports on TV.
Wine.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Nickelback


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

Nacho cheese. I work at taco bell and everyone is appalled that I hate nacho cheese. Me thinks love of nacho cheese is a prerequisite to working here lol


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

epostler said:


> Nacho cheese. I work at taco bell and everyone is appalled that I hate nacho cheese. Me thinks love of nacho cheese is a prerequisite to working here lol


Haha it probably is. So what is nacho cheese anyway?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Sheep like mentality of people


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Facebook

Ugh... Social media


----------



## Kermode (Jan 11, 2012)

Coffee (bean squeeze)
T.V (the one eyed God)
Competition (must kill my brother & help no one)
Schools (cookie cutter factories)


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Tuna shashimi. Raw fish of any sort for that matter... uke
Also olives and raw onions.


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

> Haha it probably is. So what is nacho cheese anyw


Its this creamy cheese dip thing, mainly used for chips. Its not very good but apparently everyone loves it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

money


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Attitude


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Going to the beach


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

unnaturally tanned skin


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

Reality TV...makes me wince lol, yogurt...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

cucumbers and sushi 

I lived in Japan for 8 years and I hate most seafood. I can eat canned tuna, fried shrimp, and certain dried squid but for the most part it grosses me out.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Twilight.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

kosherpiggy said:


> Twilight.


:ditto


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ricky Gervies.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Liquorice.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Glee. I love musicals and I did theatre and everyone was in love with the show except for me.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

harry 'freakin' potter....
sorry for the ones that like it


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

facebook

twitter

clubbing


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

relationships


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Spongebob.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Potato salad? I'm sure not _everyone_ likes it, but I've yet to meet another PS hater like myself. :b


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Almost any social site and mint. I really hate mint.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

hummers


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Facebook.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

rollercoasters.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Gorillaz said:


> rollercoasters.


Yeah, I hate roller coasters. I couldn't open my eyes the entire time and I held on tightly for dear life. NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

facebook timeline. ugh


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

kosherpiggy said:


> hummers


doesn't everyone *hate* Hummers? lol

this probably isn't "everyone", but it's definitely everyone in southern California -- Mexican food

(I don't HATE it, but I'm a picky eater, so I'll have like chips + cheese, or meat + torilla, but I don't like everything mixed together like in most dishes)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lightsout said:


> doesn't everyone *hate* Hummers? lol


 lol maybe, but i know these people that like it and im like "uh wut"


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

kosherpiggy said:


> lol maybe, but *i know these people that like it* and im like "uh wut"


my deepest sympathies 

I guess (most) everyone here in California is into "going green" so we hate the gas guzzlers


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

Jim Carrey (unless he's playing a serious role oddly enough)


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Pink clothes, calling people, partying, glee, TWILIGHT, Katy Perry *throws up*, backstreet boys, big time rush, etc (similar bands) pop, rap, nickelodeon, naruto, chick flicks, sports...
A lot of things I've missed, but whatever.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

The Big Bang Theory and all of the disturbingly popular CBS shows. As bad as Two and a Half Men is, I have to say that The Big Bang Theory is worse.

but i do like how i met your mother

Glee
* I hate it so much. The music... oh that horrid over produced nonsense they call music...

Wicked (musical) 
* The only time I saw a musical where I seriously thought of leaving during intermission. Is this what is passing for popular musical theatre now? I haven't seen all of Mamma Mia, I saw most of the movie and parts of the stage musical on TV (they are currently in my city), and the same thing goes to that crap fest.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Emma Stone.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> The Big Bang Theory and all of the disturbingly popular CBS shows. As bad as Two and a Half Men is, I have to say that The Big Bang Theory is worse.
> 
> but i do like how i met your mother
> 
> ...





Barette said:


> Emma Stone.












- I really don't care for Pink Floyd. 
- I find grape soda disgusting.
- Same with spaghetti.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> The Big Bang Theory and all of the disturbingly popular CBS shows. As bad as Two and a Half Men is, I have to say that The Big Bang Theory is worse.
> 
> but i do like how i met your mother
> 
> ...


The Big Bang Theory is horrible, but not as bad as *Glee* is *shivers*. I <3 How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

This smug beady eyed son of a *****.

Football.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> babies.... the weird looks and awkward silences that I get when I say I don't like babies is amazing! You'd think I just told someone I was planning to pick up where hitler left off 0_o


Same.
They smell and the crying... :no


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Summer, it seems according to the news regarding Summer and the beach I am one of the few weirdos in Australia who prefers Winter. :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Facebook.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Michael Bay.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Michael bubbley or how ever you say him


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

oh yeah and Apple.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dogs
Ketchup
lettuce
spicy food

to name a few


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Pickles.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

reality shows


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

watching sports


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Partying :/


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Lmfao


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

pineapple on pizza. yuck!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Parfait


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Vegemite :O


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

My ex.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

movies, and mainstream music.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

eggs. i eat them, but i don't really like them.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

cakes, chocolates, and other similar sweets.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

grapefruit


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

Twilight


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Talking about what people you're attracted to, making a list of what would be the "perfect guy/girl" etc. It's so ****ing boring.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^Twilight *shudders*


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

kosherpiggy said:


> eggs. i eat them, but i don't really like them.


Not alone. I always get shocked reactions when I say I'm not big on eggs (my take, if I have to add something - even just salt/pepper - to make them taste like _anything_...why bother?)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Justin Bieber (seriously? Seriously world?)


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Harry Potter. ^ I'm sorry person above, but I just don't get it.


----------



## Cheyenne1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

clubbing


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Sushi *PUKE*


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Lana Del Rey. She is HORRIFIC.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

dressing up. getting "dolled up". heels. dresses. i hate it and it feels foreign to me. though i fully admit it's likely because i just don't know how to pull it off.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Reality TV. (especially Jersey Shore, Mob Wives, and American Idol)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

drinking.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Harry Potter. ^ I'm sorry person above, but I just don't get it.


It's cool dude, not everyone has to like what you like 

I cannot stand... Glee. Sorry folks.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

MrSoloDolo123 said:


> Harry Potter. ^ I'm sorry person above, but I just don't get it.


 well i am in love with Harry potter tooo:clap


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

i hate peanuts


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Same as Megan hate drinking.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Mint chocolate ice cream. Really? That's like eating frozen creamy toothpaste...


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

Dubstep


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Facebook. I'm in the college library and everyone around me is on facebook...good lord.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

heyJude said:


> Facebook. I'm in the college library and everyone around me is on facebook...good lord.


whats worse is the tumblrs and the twitters and the whatever else they got lol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Sport, whether it's watching it, playing it or sport related video games.......Just no.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Harry potter.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Cute animals


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

bruno mars


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^Same. I don't get the big deal about him.

I cannot CANNOT stand Katy Perry. For the life of me, her voice makes me cringe. I hate those pop stars who have lame lyrics and themes. Waking up in Vegas? Another song about California? Making frosting or whatever it is come out your boobs? _Really_??? Disgusting.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Coldplay,one of the most overated bands ever.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Alcohol


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Chocolate


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Concerts. I don't like being around a bunch of crazy loud people.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

prank shows


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Justin Beiber
Mcdonalds
Starbucks
Cake
IPads
Little kids
Cats


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

cutter123 said:


> Justin Beiber
> Mcdonalds
> Starbucks
> Cake
> ...


Haha


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jersey Shore. I'm sorry but are you frikkin' SERIOUS America??! I cannot stand shows about people who are famous for being famous. These people are fake, disgusting, rude, ugly, and talentless. I am so sick of shows about fighting and other staged sh**. This show and the people on it aggravate me so much. I honestly do not get why everyone loves it. It's trash TV and horrible. I hate knowing kids watch this crap and believe they need to have pound of make-up and spray tans to look nice. It p*sses me off people love it so much.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

The Perks of Being A Wallflower and other crappy over-hyped books by teenagers who think they're trying to be all deep, but they really haven't read a single decent book in their lives.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mainstream music & nowadays dubstep
Facebook
Superficial small talk
T.V.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

christmas decorations outdoors . I mean overboard ones
fashion and fasion critics
musicals
opening gifts in front of people (cringe)


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Beer - hate the taste


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

TV.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Swimming


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

mcdonalds. i cant remember the last time i ate a meal from there.
i also don't like adele. she's very beautiful and very talented, but her music is just about breakups and it's pretty depressing


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

- 98% of mainstream music
- Jersey Shore
- Family/Disney channel stars which turn into global stars from the CRAP music they make, example: Selena gomez, Miley Cirus.
- Clubs
- Giving and receiving gifts
- American eagle/Aero postal
- CoD MW3

I'm just going to stop while I'm ahead, I hate today's society in general, trash music, trash clothing, horrible TV shows, horrible movies. I'm embarrassed to live in this century.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who finds drinking to be vastly overrated. 

Not a fan of weed either.


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

Glee


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

toilet humor 
its in all the comedy movies that I love , we cut cut all the poop stuff please,


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

This one is weird ,
I don't like complements , I feel uncomfortable ,
in my head "you think Im trying to get a complement?" or " you think I want approval?"


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

One thing?

Sorry to unload...

- Jersey Shore
- Titanic (1997)
- MuchMusic (Canadian music channel)
- Cereal
- Cats
- Blackberry products
- Cameras
- Doritos
- Chocolate cake
- Gossip and slander
- Overcrowded beaches
- Heaters
- WWF/WWE
- Rebellious teens that walk our streets
- McDonalds
- Crispy Crunch bars
- Most beer brands
- Billiards
- Squirting wasp nests with Super Soakers
- Messy bedrooms
- Nascar
- Jessica Biel


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

-Facebook 
-Apple
-Starbucks
-Cellphones (Even tho I use it alot,but its just for music)
-Cellphone commercials
-Smoking
-KFC
-Jetix
-Cartoon Network
-Disney Chanell stars,bunch of spoiled kids
-Bars
-Clubs
-Dubstep
-TV


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Crap like Glee.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

American Idol (yes it's on TV here in Iceland)
X-factor and all the talent singing shows, with British judges.

Ice-cream I don't get what is good about it, it's freezing cold so you can't taste anything.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

twilight and avocados


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

^ I was about to say avocados  

ummm mainstream music


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

Unvoiced said:


> ^ I was about to say avocados
> 
> ummm mainstream music


finally! someone who understands!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Facebook


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

"Trending worldwide on Twitter"


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

holidays
mainstream music

two biggest I guess


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

1 mashed potatoes


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

Cereals...that's not real breakfast


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

Facebook.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Snooki and Deena.

--- I can't even insult them well enough to make my point at how disgusted I am by them.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Drinking, celebrities, whining.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

dontdreamitbeit said:


> Adele.


Finally! 

Thought I was the only who hated her voice


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Cell phones


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hip hop music. I'm sorry but I don't get what is so great bragging about how much money you have, drugs and drinking, the girls you have, your expensive cars... and above all- INCORRECT GRAMMAR. Making up words makes you look like you never passed 2nd grade and it's just silly. 

Cannot cannot stand this 'music'. I wanna rip my ears off and bang my head on a wall whenever it comes on.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

School/college/Uni life...Ugh


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Glee. GAH! I hate it, and it seems like the entire rest of my age group is in love with it.

Rihanna and Katy Perry - I LOATHE their "music" but I swear I'm the only one on earth who does.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Working in an office


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

The TV show Take me out...


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Clubbing, celebrity, mainstream music, loud music, radio, the beach, summer, uni,


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

mainstream media
mainstream music
summer


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Paris Hilton Wannabes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The color pink. At least from a girl's perspective... why must everything for girls be pink?! Why does everyone assume girls young and old love pink? I never liked the color expect for like, a year, when I was 14. It sucks that I won't be able to find many girl's clothing when/if I ever have a daughter because it's all PINK. I loathe this color and vow to never own anything pink.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

RiversEdge said:


> Snooki and Deena.
> 
> --- I can't even insult them well enough to make my point at how disgusted I am by them.


"A leopard never sheds its stripes."

-Deena

Sports!


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

People.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

cedward said:


> Cereals...that's not real breakfast





Whir said:


> 1 mashed potatoes


 me too


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> *"A leopard never sheds its stripes."
> 
> -Deena*
> 
> Sports!


---she's so stupid.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

popcorn.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

pancakes. 

I like the taste but for some reason I always get nauseous after eating more than 1..


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

Technology that turns our society into a soft and whiny society. Oh gotta have the new iphone or ipad or Iwhatever.. give me a freakin break


----------



## Truman (Mar 15, 2012)

flip flops
music concerts
kids
the beach
facebook

:hide


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Taylor swift's song..


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

The blatant and annoying use of autotune in today's music. I can't tell who is singing any more on many songs. I miss the days when a singer had a distinctive voice...


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

^ I'm quite sure that's not something which everybody loves. I hope so atleast :|


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Fairydust said:


> The blatant and annoying use of autotune in today's music. I can't tell who is singing any more on many songs. I miss the days when a singer had a distinctive voice...


Truth.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Weddings...especially ones you're forced to go to.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Family Guy/Seth Mcfarlan-whatever his name is.

Just not funny. Too similar to The Simpsons. He's taking over the mature cartoon world. FG just annoys me to no end. And I'm not just saying it, I used to watch it. Ughhh...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Family get togethers


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

actually what HarryStanluv said has been bothering me for a while.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Twilight.(period)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The need to wear makeup all the time (~.~)


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Clowns


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Family Guy/Seth Mcfarlan-whatever his name is.
> 
> Just not funny. Too similar to The Simpsons. He's taking over the mature cartoon world. FG just annoys me to no end. And I'm not just saying it, I used to watch it. Ughhh...


Me too, that show is so derivative, sometimes predictable. you can tell how long a scene is going to be, either really absurdly long or just end abruptly in 'violence' then "hehehehehehe." Oh and insert sequence of racially insensitive comments that are fairly obvious and then you got a show.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^sweet. 

I do not like coffee. The scent alone makes me plug my nose. It's one of those scents that sickens me and I cannot stand. It's too strong a flavor and just not for me. Although there are a lot of coffee drinks that look yummy. I just order fraps from Starbucks. Anything without the coffee


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Going everywhere in a gang or a group.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

George Carlin. He just seems like an old guy yelling his opinions at people. I agree with him on many things, however, I don't see what's funny about it--he's like the Dane Cook of atheism.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

Holidays *.*


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

The Hunger Games
Its really not that original, and the plot is kind of cliche in my opinion.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Chocolate.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Spicy food. I do not get what is so appealing about your mouth being on fire. I know I have a sensitive tongue and can't handle heat well at all but I still don't get how someone can eat something knowing there will be a lot of heat and spice to it. I just don't get it.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Theme parks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Hyper babies


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Earrings. I f***ing HATE earrings!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Losing a tremendous amount of weight just to be accepted into society.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Twitter


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Babies..
Dogs..yes I know I'm alone here..
Twilight..and vampires..
Video games...everybody seems addicted..I don't have anything
agianst them though.. I like some of them.. :] but last time I played
one was years ago..
Celery.. !!!!!its awful!! But everybody loves it! XD


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I HATE pies and cakes o.o oh and I despise the taste of caramel


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Asparagus. All my family and friends seem to like Asparagus but I hate it.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

South Park, Family Guy, American Dad


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Mash Potatoes uke


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

EastWinds said:


> Mash Potatoes uke


May Zeus, god of thunder and lightning, rain bolts upon thee for this act of lunacy.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Papyrus, apparently.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

All of the Halo games.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Essy90 said:


> All of the Halo games.


this


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Transformers franchise


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Schools that preach about anti-bullying and don't do anything about the bullying in their school.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mad Men. (Breaking Bad & The Walking Dead is where it's at!)


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

1. Peanut butter
2. Chocolate
3. Winter

My family and friends love all three if these things. I hate all three with the third being my most hated.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

CoolSauce said:


> Transformers franchise


Zeus now has a new target acquired.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

falling down said:


> May Zeus, god of thunder and lightning, rain bolts upon thee for this act of lunacy.


:bat

Onions is another one


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

I must be the only person not to like the Hangover Films. Really over-rated


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Civilization *Sigh*


----------



## Vex01 (Jun 8, 2011)

- The Hangover movies
- The movie Superbad
- Harry Potter 
- All Reality TV especially any "Bachelor/ette" or "Housewives of" crap
how does anybody watch that ****e?
- Chick Flicks (romantic comedies)
- house parties


----------



## Vex01 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, thought of one more, everyone seems to love Twitter. I don't get the appeal. I've tried liking it, 3 times now I've joined but only end up putting one or two tweets and then forget about it. I don't care to read the minutiae of everyone's lives. How come so many people love it? What am I missing?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Reality shows....well, most of them.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Two and a Half Men. My family always watches it, it's annoying. I don't find a guy drinking and getting with a bunch of girls funny. Nor dorky men who somehow end up with just as many women. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

21st century life.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Sunsets


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Mornings.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Two and a Half Men. My family always watches it, it's annoying. I don't find a guy drinking and getting with a bunch of girls funny. Nor dorky men who somehow end up with just as many women. Doesn't make any sense.


I agree, that show is annoying.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lateralus said:


> I agree, that show is annoying.


It is a comedy show not real life, and it actually is very funny. But I suppose you would need a sense of humour to appreciate it.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

bigblue38 said:


> It is a comedy show not real life, and it actually is very funny. But I suppose you would need a sense of humour to appreciate it.


Hey friend, it seems like you're upset that our opinions of a TV show differ. I'm sorry that the show has such personal importance to you, I do think it is funny at times, but the main character is a chauvanist and ultimately I end up annoyed with his behavior. I assure you there are many other comedies on TV that I do enjoy which also require a sense of humor.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I really do not like Guns N Roses. At all. Axl's vocals make me want to push old people out of wheel chairs.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Metal Bands I don't like the music....it's not my thing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Social norms in general.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Rock, rap, and hip-hop.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

TV soaps
The simpsons
Glee
One Direction (group from UK xfactor)
Mints


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Girly gossip


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

the movie grease,the movie scarface,sunny days, eminem,80s metal, the band evanescence,jersey shore, rap/hiphop music, high heels, clubs, dogs, the video game halo,the beatles,facebook,myspace,yahoo messenger, smoking,weed, one direction,twitter,christmas,jesus,football, bad boys, chuck norris, cocky people, extremely happy people,coffee,The Simpsons, BET, tyler perry movies, family get togethers, zombies,make up,rihanna,the pus sycatdolls


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Clubbing and beer. I wish I liked them, but I just don't.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The formality of saying hello to someone you're not that close with whenever you see them.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> The formality of saying hello to someone you're not that close with whenever you see them.


I think most people actually don't like this formality. I like it, because it leaves no question as to whether or not the person acknowledges your existance.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

(500) Days of Summer. Boring as ****.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Games on Facebook


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Smoking. Why would you do something that ruins your health in so many ways? I don't get it. Baffles my mind.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Email...I'd still rather write a letter and mail it to my loved one. It's more personal.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Girls painting their nails.
Double D tits.
Babies.
Sushis

Oddly enough thats all i can think of for now.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Facebook.
The Ultimate Spider-Man cartoon - Nothing like the Ultimate Spidey comics.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Yo Momma jokes


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

The movie "There Will Be Blood." I'm sure the acting was good, but I couldn't concentrate on anything other than that grating background noise.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Cheesecake. Its vile and disgusting


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Birthday parties where the birthday person is over glorified for their own good. But in reality, they're the vilest scum on Earth.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

metalcore! eww!!!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

[gone]


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Job intervews/Being called for an interview.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Justin Bieber.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Bieber, oddly, doesn't bother me. (But he'll probably get there.) It's the Beliebers that really irk me.

Now I forgot what I was going to put...but with that earlier response in mind...

Lady Gaga, Kanye West, U2, Michael Jackson, and Madonna. Overhyped, repetitious and full of themselves. IMO, of course.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Harry Potter too lol


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Volleyball.


----------



## Truman (Mar 15, 2012)

Coffee


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Getting up early


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Star Wars and watching baseball and football live or on tv.


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

the movie grease,the movie scarface,sunny days, eminem,80s metal, the band evanescence,jersey shore, rap/hiphop music, high heels, clubs, dogs, the video game halo , zombies,make up,rihanna,the pus sycatdolls,star trek, star wars,the reality show teen mom, twitter,christmas,jesus,football, bad boys, chuck norris, cocky people, extremely happy people,coffee,The Simpsons, BET, tyler perry movies, family get togethers, zombies,make up,the beatles,mtv,disney,the lion king,the show how i met your mother and 2 in a half men, and one direction


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Manual transmissions


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hallucinating Zebra said:


> Anime.
> 
> I loathe anime.


What the **** is wrong with you =.=


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

kiwigirl said:


> harry potter too lol


what's wrong with this world?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Alcohol


----------



## gazingatthestars (Mar 31, 2012)

Keith Lemon, he's a British comedian. I just don't find him funny at all, just incredibly annoying!


----------



## eissejtsuj (Sep 5, 2011)

Dane Cook. POS excuse for a human being. I s*** out funnier and better looking things than him! Not really but you catch my drift.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can't see why is everyone so obsessed with Harry Potter. Also, I hate sports (except maybe basketball).


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The news


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tomatoes


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ganging up on a person who's different.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Dubstep


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of spaghetti. Everyone else in the world loves spaghetti. I feel like I should hate a more traditionally unlikable food, such as brussel sprouts. But I like those. =T


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

GOSSIP! I rest my case. =]


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

chocolate


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cottage cheese


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

farmville


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Spirit Bombs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Seinfeld.

Rice crackers.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Heat


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

3D movies, especially at home, and FACEBOOK


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I really don't care for clothing brands. I'll buy the cheapest things, even if I had money.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dumb people who are made popular by society


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

Twilight


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

Insanityonthego said:


> I really don't care for clothing brands. I'll buy the cheapest things, even if I had money.


ditto


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

My cousins...ugh


----------



## erikahawkins (Mar 19, 2012)

veggies....  I hate the taste of all of them!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Non-stop yapping.


----------



## NaM3LiK3Th3Brand (Nov 26, 2010)

Facebook
Twitter
sushi
Scary movies
Glee
All Vampire shows
etc..


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

NaM3LiK3Th3Brand said:


> Facebook
> Twitter
> sushi
> Scary movies
> ...


haha I really don't got a thing for vampire shows either.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Competing


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The sun/warm weather. I dunno if I said this already or not. But what is comfortable about sweating, squinting in the brightness of the day... just being hot. I don't get it. Why do so many people want to live near the beach? I don't get why so many people complain about cold weather or rain. :-I


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> The sun/warm weather. I dunno if I said this already or not. But what is comfortable about sweating, squinting in the brightness of the day... just being hot. I don't get it. Why do so many people want to live near the beach? I don't get why so many people complain about cold weather or rain. :-I


Me too! I hate it.

Fashion


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I dunno if I already said this but...TWILIGHT!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banks/Banking


----------



## Jilljoe (Feb 6, 2012)

Chocolate with peanut butter
Rasin, Cranberry
Banana
Oreo
Yellow mustard

Talent show - America got talent/ American Idol (Its good to watch for like 10 minutes but anything more than that will start to be boring/tiring)
The Bachelor and The Bachelorette (I'm okay with some reality TV show but these two are just s***)
Glee
Today's music (I like music in the 70s or 80s or earlier)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Harry Potter


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

^ me too.

Also, football, alcohol, big boobs on girls


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ufc, mma


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Wine.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Living


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Text language/Shortening of small four letter words even.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I feel like there must be at least someone else out there who hates the same things as me. :C So... Nothing, probably.

But damn do I hate vaginas.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Victimising a helpless person.


----------



## closed99 (Feb 15, 2012)

Pepperoni


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Money and anything that has to do with it.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

The Ting Tings


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Family Guy


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Jason Derulo


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Skittles and smoothies. Ew.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

NHL Hockey


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Birthday parties for popular girls.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Loud car stereos


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Mushrooms & weather over 25°C


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Girls with annoyingly high pitched voices.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Apricots.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Scotch


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Love stories


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Reality shows for couples.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Socializing...


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

My grandmother and her dumb friends.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Going to bars/nightclubs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

My cousins and their dumb friends.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

awkward silence


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

American Idol and every show like it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Celebrity worship


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Normal people.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cake, brownies, cupcakes, etc.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

The need to "fit in" and follow the crowd.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Good looking men


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

A monotonous life


----------



## Kollarbones (Apr 16, 2012)

Alcohol, Twilight, mainstream things, cheese. 
The list goes on. :')


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Touch screen phones
- Cheese cake & cream cheese icing
- Milk
- Clubs. I like bars with live music but clubs have this intense aura of ego, judgement, & excessive fashion
- Seeing movies in theatres. I don't hate seeing them there but I'd honestly rather watch them at home on our big screen with surround


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Sobriety.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

The show Seinfeld


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rap music


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

RmZ said:


> The icing you get on top of cakes.. It's disgusting.


Oh my god yes!


----------



## Meeve (Feb 29, 2012)

Pizza.

People just look at me and say "who could hate pizza?"

Oh I dunno, it's freaking dough smeared with tomato sauce, meat and cheese....the person who invented it must have eaten it on a dare!


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

_*1d*_ *i hate them soooo much!*


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sitting in trendy cafes and sitting alone. Plenty of people do it, but I hate it.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Meeve said:


> Pizza.
> 
> People just look at me and say "who could hate pizza?"
> 
> Oh I dunno, it's freaking dough smeared with tomato sauce, meat and cheese....the person who invented it must have eaten it on a dare!


FINALLY! Where have you been all my life? Someone who understands!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

one generation. ew lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Kids running around everywhere


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I wasn't crazy bout Vegas.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Movies today...


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Going to the cinema


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

YouTube fights


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Meeve said:


> Pizza.
> 
> People just look at me and say "who could hate pizza?"
> 
> Oh I dunno, it's freaking dough smeared with tomato sauce, meat and cheese....the person who invented it must have eaten it on a dare!


You are kidding right?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Birthdays...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Big Macs


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Making fun of everything.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Mass Effect 3


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mayonaise


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Tight clothing


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Raymond.


----------



## vanwa (Apr 17, 2012)

^ thats a good one. hahaha!

i hate ham.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I hate the music business/industry, no, not the music, thats lovely, but the business is the most exploitative manipulative corrupted steaming pile of rotten fish I have ever smelled.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Stupid ads that have a mother and son in them.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Old people.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Debating.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Essy90 said:


> Debating.


Me too!!! :clap

Also:

Cooking. 
Nirvana. 
Kill Bill. 
Veggies. 
Being away from civilization. 
Reality TV.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

sanspants08 said:


> Me too!!! :clap


Yay!! :clap

High heels


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Valentine's day


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

hating chris :b


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Vodka & White Rum


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Staring


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

rap


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

wickedlovely said:


> McDonalds.
> 
> uke


so do i


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

bedroommonster said:


> rap


 and politics


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Ketchup
Peanut Butter
Cheeseburgers
Cheesecake

All extremely gross to me, yuck I could throw up eating those.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Cletis said:


> Loud car stereos


Me too.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Pasta


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Facebook
Twitter


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Too much eye makeup.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Those huge wild house parties - I hate them so much.
Most romantic comedies.
Nail polish.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Kids for the most part. I just don't see the appeal. They're loud, annoying, and messy to be around. Why do people like kids so much? Unless it's my niece or my own kid, I don't like other kids.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Uggs
Crocs
Dancing
Listening to people sing
Music about smoking weed, parties, sex or money
Small dogs
Jersey Shore
All of Mtv and VH1
Roller Coasters
Most movies

...just to name a few


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

matthew mcconaughey (his voice is so annoying, he is not attractive at all)

Ew I don't really like him either.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Theologic said:


> *Uggs*
> *Crocs*
> Dancing
> *Listening to people sing*
> ...


Agreed to the bolded. My boyfriend randomly sings all the time it's so ****ing annoying!

I also don't like going to the movie theater to watch movies, but my boyfriend does.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Obsession with beauty/looks


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Flip flops


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

soccer, and I'm from Europe almost everybody loves it here


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

hating rap, country and metal.
i seriously get so annoyed when people always put that on their profiles ugh


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Usher -_-


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

bedroommonster said:


> and politics


I don't think anyone likes politics......


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Dubstep, Sodas that aren't 'Diet' & Nutella.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

Most beers


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

disco. I have no idea why people like that. It's too crowded, too loud and exhausting. Maybe I sound old, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Parties and 90% of today's music which everyone my age seems to love. -.-


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Spending money/shopping
Alcohol
Receiving gifts
High heels and dresses


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Junk food.


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Essy90 said:


> Junk food.


Me too.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Shizuma said:


> Me too.


Cool!

Tagging photos of Facebook.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

People making their own videos and putting them on youtube.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Giving fat people special treatment


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

anime


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Going to shops to browse with no real purpose. When I shop I always know what I want & make sure they have it in stock before I leave. If I happen to find something else while there cool but you'll never see me just in a mall or shop just cause 

- Autotune. I'm not sure I've ever heard anyone specify that they like it but it wouldn't be used so much if people didn't


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Margaritas.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

green beans,,, bleh


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Bar hopping.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

bedroommonster said:


> rap


To an extent. I've found a few artists I like. Can't stand pretty much every artist on the radio though.

---



Meeve said:


> Pizza.
> 
> People just look at me and say "who could hate pizza?"
> 
> Oh I dunno, it's freaking dough smeared with tomato sauce, meat and cheese....the person who invented it must have eaten it on a dare!


You have no soul. Italian food in general is amazing.

---

I'll never understand the fascination everyone in the world other than me seems to have with the NFL, but whatever.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't like ice cream.

I'm a freak, I know.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Pauly D's hair.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Giving fat people special treatment


:roll


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The need to hide your emotions and act like you're above feeling sad or depressed.


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Smartphones, texting, and facebook.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Your own birthday - three years straight that I haven't celebrated it - loving it.
I don't like to be the center of attention.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> Your own birthday - three years straight that I haven't celebrated it - loving it.
> I don't like to be the center of attention.


Me too. My family gave me a surprise party once. I cant imagine what they were thinking at the time. I made it pretty clear afterwards that it was not a good idea. It was about 10 years ago and I still haven't quite recovered from the trauma!!


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheesecake


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Rice Krispie treats.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Endless sunny days.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Controlled environments


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Kanye West


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Obsession with outward beauty


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

being obsessed with being a nineties kid. okay i think the nineties were great, but im so annoyed with how many people obsess over it.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

kosherpiggy said:


> being obsessed with being a nineties kid. okay i think the nineties were great, but im so annoyed with how many people obsess over it.


they do?

Never seen any, but why would they want to...90's sucked. :lol


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Lady Gaga.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

Reading Books!


----------



## McShakesalot (Apr 25, 2012)

The Bieb


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> Kanye West


OMG this

a-hole



kosherpiggy said:


> being obsessed with being a nineties kid. okay i think the nineties were great, but im so annoyed with how many people obsess over it.


90's weren't that great brah, outside the rise of the internet and cell phone technology it was all one big pile of depressing grunge or gangstas wanna shoot ya asss cuz they got money, drugs and ho's music.


----------



## LisaLee (Mar 28, 2012)

StarTrek
Night Clubs
McDonald's
NFL
TV


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Big Brother


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

social networks

relationships

and most comedy films


----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

Peanut butter


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> OMG this
> 
> a-hole.


LOL right?! :high5


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Facebook and Twitter. So lame.










^ Not this though it was awesome!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

The Avengers


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Dubstep
Chickpeas
Wasabi covered nuts


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Boosting your post totals.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

UgShy said:


> Cheesecake


Cheesecake is yummy.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Chris Brown


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The color pink. I'm the only girl who refuses to wear that color. Yuck...uke


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ebay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ice cream


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Being insensitive.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

The Simpsons (as a child I found it deathly boring :b) and jaffa cakes. Ergh.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Really big muscles. Not a fan of a 6 pack body. I like a nice lean body with nice arms but I don't find a really toned man very attractive. Enough to know he's fit but not some body-builder.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

New Family Guys


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Family Guy in general


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Criminal Minds. it's sort of boring to me. :/


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Perfume


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

saying Hi to strangers on the streets or in public


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

life


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Texting


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Perfume


Likewise with the male equivalent, cologne


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Milk ★


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> ^ Family Guy in general


total agreement.

AND I will add *Adele* to the list.

--If I hear one more damn Adele song on the radio, I'm gonna flip.


----------



## TooLoud (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheesecake, Drake, roller coasters, and Wiz Kalifah


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Texting, Facebook, talking on the phone, and being earthbound (would really like to find a way into space).


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

being alive


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

The sun. It's hot and highly uncomfortable..


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

FC Barcelona


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Fruit?


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

summer,winter, and fall


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

bars


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

Shrimp


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

saturday night


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Weekends. Nuff said


----------



## trancewriter (Jul 30, 2011)

Reality TV shows (Survivor, Amazing Race, The Voice, So You think You Can Dance...etc etc)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Rihanna's overt sexuality laden performances and general attitude/personality.


----------



## CordyRae (May 4, 2012)

The Harry Potter epilogue.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Parmesan cheese.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sunny weather.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo's Swag.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Facebook
Going out with friends
Bars


----------



## TragicDreamz (May 9, 2012)

Kevin Harts jokes.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

being complimented on my looks :x


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Watching professional sports
Most rap/hip hop/R&B type music


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

American football. I just don't get it... :no


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Money


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

The Hangover.


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

The movie "Inception"


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Super heros/ comics. Just not into that kind of thing. The only one that doesn't bug me and I'd actually venture into if I cared enough is Batman.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Super heros/ comics. Just not into that kind of thing. The only one that doesn't bug me and I'd actually venture into if I cared enough is Batman.


x2 Even Batman


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Rihanna. She sux, and she looks like predator.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

TommyGun said:


> Rihanna. She sux, and she looks like predator.












Bite thy tongue sir. :teeth


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

babies...human babies....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Super heros/ comics. Just not into that kind of thing. The only one that doesn't bug me and I'd actually venture into if I cared enough is Batman.


I don't mind comics & characters but I'm not keen on all these renditions of them in film, I've only seen a few of the many that have come out these past few years & was disappointed with those I viewed


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Bows.

Is that weird?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I mean the kind on presents and not the thing you do when greeting someone or after a performance.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

these thingies


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Reality TV


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Social Networking


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Air fresheners. All those plugins & oils, & sprays, etc 90% of them give me mild headaches

If I want a room scented I'll get a scented candle or incense


----------



## CappnPoopdeck (Apr 3, 2012)

*Pop Culture of 2012*

It seems like everyone in my generation has abandoned both the idea of having an opinion and moral values. The only thing they care about is material items, money, looking cool, and "hot" girls. 
I don't get what's so great about what everyone is calling music. It stinks and I hate it. I hate the idea of wearing clothes that advertise something, I hate the new mindset of disdaining anyone with their own opinions, and I HATE, I really really really HATE, that it seems like the new popular TV shows promote bullying and ignorance.


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> American football. I just don't get it... :no


Seconded... utterly hate football


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

TheGouldbergVariations said:


> Seconded... utterly hate football


might as well 3rd it


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

falling down said:


> might as well 3rd it


4th


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Weed


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

So over-hyped to me.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Corvus Cowl said:


> So over-hyped to me.


Agreed. they over did it with the CGI and the story sucked!


----------



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

skinny jeans


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

vanity


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Ugh this anime. I used to watch when it first came out on CN, but it just got old fast for me. I now despise it with a passion.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

getting drunk.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

this overrated anime movie.
it's boring and not even sad, all it had was pretty visuals


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Nicki Minaj


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Manchester United. Lots of good players but I can't cheer for them on principle


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Other people...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ebay


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nutella, yeah I said it, what you wanna do something about it? LET'S GO MAN!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Nutella, yeah I said it, what you wanna do something about it? LET'S GO MAN!


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

Parties 
Most TV shows 
Talking (sometimes lol)


----------



## 2StarlessNight (Mar 26, 2012)

Reality Television, Social Networking, Parties, Nutella, Lil' Wayne, Nicki Minaj, etc.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

the term "totes"


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Text language


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Essy90 said:


> Text language


Likewise, I'm not really big on all the shortcuts & I don't know half of them nor do I want to


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Nutella, yeah I said it, what you wanna do something about it? LET'S GO MAN!


You probably hate the Nutella fanboys, since it's physically impossible to hate Nutella itself


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Coffee.. now that I think about it, the flavor itself is not too appealing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Likewise, I'm really big on all the shortcuts & I don't know half of them nor do I want to


Great!

The idea of being "cool" because you have a gang of friends.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Johnny Depp
Phones
Any kind of clothes (i live bareass)

and a host of others i shall not share because i cant think right now.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mayonnaise
Ranch Dressing


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pepporni. Ewww, I have to pick that stuff off my pizza, do not like it.

Ketchup. If I see just a teeny bit on the food I'm about to eat I freak and have to wipe it off.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

*rap music
twilight
smoking pot
wearing thongs*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Marijuana


----------



## PulchritudinousDemise (Dec 7, 2011)

Watermelon.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Just like any other "fighting" anime... Get's repetitive after a while...


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Starbucks coffee
Celebrities
The idea that roasting in a tanning bed makes you attractive
Corona ... poor excuse for beer


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Glee. 
The Sun.
Smoothies.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Peppermint
Coffee
Drugs
Flirtation
Ke$ha
Animal print
Nutella
Beer
Clubs
Reality television
.... and oh so much more.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

jchildr said:


> Mayonnaise


Me too, it's nasty


----------



## Depraved (May 22, 2012)

Any music at the top of the charts that I am forced to listen to everywhere


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Beacon...or at least by itself


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wasabi... and by extension horseradish sauce
Alcohol 
Bleu cheese
Honey.. never was a huge fan, it tastes funny.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

coffee
the beach


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bianca12 said:


> coffee
> the beach


Same here.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Coffee
Spicy food
Honey
LOL
Jersey Shore
Tomatoes
That stupid Kelly Clarkson song I can't get away from, _"WHAT DOESN'T KILL YOU MAKES YOU STROOOONGER, STAND A LITTLE TAAAAALLER, DOESN'T MEAN I'M LOOOONELY WHEN I'M ALOOOOOOOOOOOONE!!!!"_
Twilight
Fake vampires
Shoes
Glee
Shopping


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Meat
Glee
Twilight
Justin Bieber


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Coffee
Twilight
Romance novels
Cartoons


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Tom Hiddleston


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Blue Jeans. And I mean _hate_.


----------



## mrpositivity (Aug 12, 2011)

when people keep the stickers and tags on their hats


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

The Big Bang Theory TV show


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

So much hate for Adele


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Ventura said:


> So much hate for Adele


I agree 100%

Every station on the radio playing her whiny sad songs over and over.


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> So much hate for Adele


I like Adele :O

... well her hits... I downloaded her entire album and put it on my phone but I never listen to it >.>

I also agree on The Big Bang Theory. Mostly because of the obnoxious laugh track.


----------



## synonyms with anonymous (May 23, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> Every station on the radio playing her whiny sad songs over and over.


Really, you guys don't like adelle? I think she has the best voice I've heard of anyone in a very long time


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

synonyms with anonymous said:


> Really, you guys don't like adelle? I think she has the best voice I've heard of anyone in a very long time


I could barf when I hear her.

If I want a raspy soulful voice, I'd much rather hear Pink.


----------



## synonyms with anonymous (May 23, 2012)

-Avatar

-3D Movies

-The hunger games- my girl friend suggested it and it wasn't bad but I don't understand what all the hype is about

-All Call of Duty games that have ever been created or ever will be created 

-Every guys obsession with hating Justin Beiber (spelling?) as a person. I mean I don't like the kid but he's never done anything worthy of all this hate. On a side note, I heard one of his songs the other day and it was awful.. just awful.

-More I can't think of right now


----------



## synonyms with anonymous (May 23, 2012)

The first season of The Walking Dead. I liked season 2 a lot but the 1st was meh at best


----------



## synonyms with anonymous (May 23, 2012)

-Facebook
-Summer weather
-Lost
-Smoking pot and bragging about it. Yeah, tell me again how stoned you were last night -_-
-Ice Cream
-Chocolate
-Sweets in general
-Talking on the phone
-txtn lik di$
-Watching basketball
-Going to parties/dances
-Chick-fil-a
-Large cities: LA, New York, Miami etc.
-Drake
-Country music
-Random hookups 
-Halo 
-Pretending to care about and forcing small talk with people you know you'll never see again
-BEING POLITICALLY CORRECT
-Obama and Romney- I think they're both awful 
-Reality tv shows
-The mall


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Barbecued/grilled food
The Hangover
The scent of baby powder
Most jazz music
Twizzlers
CHRISTMAS MUSIC
Camping
Most beers
Climbing on climbing walls
The smell of bacon and hamburger
Talk radio
When people misuse and confuse your, you're and there, they're, their
Jackass (the show)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

White cabinetry. So boring and blah, almost cannot stand them. They make the place look cheap. An off-white can look nice maybe, but if my future kitchen has white cabinets I am ripping those out.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I could barf when I hear her.
> 
> If I want a raspy soulful voice, I'd much rather hear Pink.


:roll


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> :roll


What you don't like Pink? or you DO like Adele? :roll


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> What you don't like Pink? or you DO like Adele? :roll


Oh please, even I know Adele would sing circles around Pink.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

-Boiled eggs
-John F Kennedy
-Sex
-British accents
-Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Chuck Norris.
Harry Potter movies.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

synonyms with anonymous said:


> -3D Movies


I always rant about them but I don't know why I forgot to post it in this thread. Most 3D films aren't to my taste anyway


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> Oh please, even I know Adele would sing circles around Pink.


I hope when she sings those circles around Pink - they aren't depressing sad songs!!!! -- as her usual.
I don't like listening to music that brings me down.

Why do you seem to sound so angry all the time hm?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

fish


----------



## orchidsandviolins (Jul 8, 2011)

eggs.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> I hope when she sings those circles around Pink - they aren't depressing sad songs!!!! -- as her usual.
> I don't like listening to music that brings me down.
> 
> Why do you seem to sound so angry all the time hm?


Pink sings happy songs? Any Pink song I ever heard were mostly sad songs masquerading as happy, party, workout music.

Cuz my life is sh*t.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> Pink sings happy songs? Any Pink song I ever heard were mostly sad songs masquerading as happy, party, workout music.
> 
> Cuz my life is sh*t.


You do have a point about her music and I seriously do feel like working out to a lot of it lol.

and, hey I'm sorry - I have felt like you at times, that's how I could tell.
If you ever need to talk or someone to listen to you - you know how to PM me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The importance of popularity


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Most seafood with the exception of salmon, a couple other types of fish & shrimp. Even then I rarely ever eat those I listed

- Also, coffee. I have no idea how it became so popular honestly. I drank one last night at work for the first time in like 2 years or something & even with a lot of sugar it was terrible. I needed the caffeine though as the monster I had drank before did nothing for me


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RiversEdge said:


> You do have a point about her music and I seriously do feel like working out to a lot of it lol.
> 
> and, hey I'm sorry - I have felt like you at times, that's how I could tell.
> If you ever need to talk or someone to listen to you - you know how to PM me.


Thanks.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Facebook


----------



## painfullyshy2013 (May 26, 2012)

Parties and P.E. I think mainly because of SAS


----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

Thinking about race as if it's a real thing.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm too much of a shut in to know what people like. :b


----------



## candybar (Apr 12, 2012)

College blocked sections


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Probably not many people here like him, but in general a lot of people seem to like the "rapper" Pitbull.. I ****ing hate him.. he is not suave at all always trying to wear suits.. he just looks like a bald prick who wears aviators indoors.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Buying new technology every few years..


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

The word "fap". I'm not sure where it came from but if it was alive I'd shoot it & put it back in the ground for good


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I remember this thread and always wanted to post something in it but never could think of anything, but then it hit me... Gossip girl. Everyone I know likes it, but I just think it seems pretty vapid.
:um


----------



## Frunktubulus (Jan 8, 2012)

Anime. My generation seems utterly mad for it, I don't _hate_ it as such, I just don't really get the appeal.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Soccer. Well _almost_ everybody likes it. Europe and soccer. I freakin' hate it. Well I don't watch sports in general actually. Though I do like baseball and basketball, I still don't watch it.


----------



## Micromuffins (May 17, 2012)

Clubs.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pre-faded, pre-ripped, & skinny jeans


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

Texting

Beer Pong

Eminem


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Juicy Couture. Some of their stuff is ok I guess, but most of it is like a craptacular explosion of tacky. I hate those hideous velour track suits that 30-something women wear out to Starbucks, with their mismatched Coach bag and their hair tucked up under a baseball cap. They think they look so cute and fashionable, but in reality that whole style is the antithesis of fashion. Track suits are meant for lounging around the house or the gym, and should not be worn in public.

Also, Coach bags. I will never understand why some women go ape **** over them. 400 bucks for a purse emblazoned with a bunch of "C"s? WORTH EVERY PENNY!!!!!!!!!!! I have a friend who owns like 8 for some reason.

South Park and Family Guy. Family Guy was funny at first but now it's just trying too hard. South Park was never funny.

I'm also kind of over Pixar....that's right, I have no soul. 
I mean, I don't hate their movies. It's just that they're all pretty much male dominated buddy comedies. They've made about 10 movies, and they're just now doing one with a female protagonist...that's really weird imo. At least Disney had a nice mix of male and female main characters.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Rap music.


----------



## werdiscv (Nov 1, 2011)

Alcohol.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

tv. watching ****ing tv sitcoms, reality tv I just don't get it.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

misspeachy said:


> Going to the cinema


Change of opinion, it's much more enjoyable with the right film choice!!!


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Fizzy drinks. 
(Unless it's juice added with fizzy water.)
Why oh why would you like them?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would have to agree with JCGrey about the reality TV stuff.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Touch screen cell phones


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

Apple products


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

porn


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sports


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

Ice cream


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

James Bond: Sky Fall.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

justin **** face bieber


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

My period. 

Wha wha


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Nutella

****'s disgusting.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Brand name clothing


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

au Lait said:


> Juicy Couture. Some of their stuff is ok I guess, but most of it is like a craptacular explosion of tacky. I hate those hideous velour track suits that 30-something women wear out to Starbucks, with their mismatched Coach bag and their hair tucked up under a baseball cap. They think they look so cute and fashionable, but in reality that whole style is the antithesis of fashion. Track suits are meant for lounging around the house or the gym, and should not be worn in public.
> 
> Also, Coach bags. I will never understand why some women go ape **** over them. 400 bucks for a purse emblazoned with a bunch of "C"s? WORTH EVERY PENNY!!!!!!!!!!! I have a friend who owns like 8 for some reason.


OMG I agree with that so much. Or the younger version of the track suit, which is just a top with some leggings, Uggs, and a coach bag. And I can't agree more with Coach, I hate those bags with a passion. I have 2, but they're cute and you wouldn't be able to know they're Coach by just looking at them, cause they're actual designs, rather than just a tan bag with a bunch of ugly Cs. The other offender is Luis Vuitton, I see those ugly bags with just "LV" all over them. If I'm paying hundreds of dollars for something (which I don't, anyway) I want to to look original, not know that about a million other women have something that looks _exactly the same._


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sex.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Most modern day music, too much rap. It's like most artists can't perform on their own anymore, they need someone else to "feature". 

Comparing One Direction to The Beatles is laughable, I'm sure Paul McCartney and Ringo Starr would find it comical.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Sushi
Beer
Anime Porn
Facebook
IPhone
Ombre hair
Neon Skinny jeans
smoking pot
California


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Air


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Babies (human babies, that is - other babies are adorable (kittens, puppies etc))
Cellphones
Facebook
Celebrity gossip
Sports
99.9% of all movies
Most reality TV shows, especially if they involve singing or dancing or racing amazingly.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Two and a Half Men
Big Bang Theory


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Dressing up.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Getting drunk


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Drinking alcohol.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Greek yogurt. I like yogurt, but not the thick Greek yogurt. To me, it tastes like eating flavored Spackle.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Waiting in queues, absolutely loathe it.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Colhad75 said:


> Waiting in queues, absolutely loathe it.


You know people that like waiting in queues :O?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Milk
- Cheese
- Vodka


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

People.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Socialising.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Governments, Councils, politicians in general. They should be made to live under the conditions they make everyone live under.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

The whole zombie fixation.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Movie sequels :roll
Except Ju-On The Grudge II.. 
That was > the first one


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I also hate 
Cider - tastes like piss and vinegar
Mainstream pop/chart 'music'
Onions
Caffine
Shaving
FPS's (Except L4D)
People who tell me to "Smile more" and "Get out more"
Shopping
And society on the whole.. 
The list could go on :b


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> tv. watching ****ing tv sitcoms, reality tv I just don't get it.


Same. Especially sitcoms. The same jokes over and over (in ALL of them).

Friends, The King of Queens, Two and a Half Men. Utter trash.

Coca cola. The after-taste is like dirt (actual dirt!).

Underground power. I find power poles and lines beautiful.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Aces_Shy said:


> The whole zombie fixation.


Same. Even my uni is obsessed with it. (The management I mean; not just students).


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Sushi
> Beer
> *Anime Porn*
> Facebook
> ...


...Everyone likes anime porn? :blush


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Most of mine have already been said... :b Hehe I like this site

-dressing up
-social networking (and not _just_ because I have no friends/social life)
-most movies
-celebrity/highschool gossip (why would I care!? :con)
-smart phones (though I like being able to write lists and check the weather)
-self taken photos (if you're actually doing something, fine. but a photo of you posing for a photo! Why is this not considered shamefull and vain??)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Unkn0wn Pleasures said:


> -dressing up
> -social networking (and not _just_ because I have no friends/social life)
> -most movies
> -celebrity/highschool gossip (why would I care!? :con)
> ...


You hate smartphones too!?
Phew I was starting to think I was the only one :lol


----------



## jennyrsand (Mar 3, 2013)

-3D movies
-Smash! (it's a norwegian chocolate)
-Sushi
-Being drunk
-Socialising with people


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

jennyrsand said:


> -3D movies
> -Smash! (it's a norwegian chocolate)
> -Sushi
> -*Being drunk*
> -Socialising with people


WAT?! Im pissed riht now CUCKOO!!:clap


----------



## littlefeet (Mar 14, 2013)

Lana Del Rey
Apple products 
Dip dyed/ombre hair 
Lip piercings


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

facebook
instagram
peanut butter and jelly sandwiches
iPads
sports
ham


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Drake- nothing special about him. Just another hip/hop/poppy guy singing songs to some chicks to make a buck

Steak- I've yet to have one that's tender and looks as good as other meat. I'm just not a big beef fan...

Coffee- hate the scent in itself, never mind the taste. Not good as everyone on my mom's side of the family love their coffee

Fish- smelly and doesn't look appetizing at all 

Tall guys- I'm short as it is, I don't want to look up at my partner the whole time. A short/average man suits nicer for me and that shortness is cute in a guy

Bell peppers-Just seeing those words freak me out. They are gross and ruin any meal!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Most touch screen devices


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Socks


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

Mani14 said:


> facebook
> instagram
> *peanut butter and jelly sandwiches*
> iPads
> ...


whaaaaaaaaat?!


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

Alcohol.
Parties.
Ketchup.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Twitter (Well basically all forms of 'social' networking)
Alcohol
Internet memes 
Hot drinks 
Texting 
'Celebrity' autobiographies


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pie/cake/sweets, etc
The Harry Potter films
Porn (the kind you watch. I guess I'm weird and I like audio/written porn more lol)
....other stuff but too tired to think. >.<


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Alcohol. It's so damn disgusting.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

League of Legends ._.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Tall guys- I'm short as it is, I don't want to look up at my partner the whole time. A short/average man suits nicer for me and that shortness is cute in a guy


Thank god for women like you in this world. Us short guys can never catch a break..

Something I hate and everyone likes.. Hmm..
KFC
Gossiping/talking ****
Gangster rap music

Something I like and everyone hates..
Guinness. It's delicious.
McDonalds


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

McDonalds
Tablets
Night Clubs
COD ( and the whole hype around it )
YOLO
Jersey Shore
Porn
Texting
Headphones in public


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

*Le Bieber*


----------



## Purplerainx (Sep 27, 2012)

Walking Dead
Tattoos
Sexting
Smartphones/touchscreen phones
Using your phone out in public or texting
jordan sneakers
Football
Celebrity gossip
Spring/Summer


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Hand Cremes


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Smart phones


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Rap.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

popcorn


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Bad boys.


----------



## Insidious0205 (Mar 29, 2013)

Adele -_-
Walking Dead
Maroon 5/Adam Levine
Bruno Mars


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Porn!


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

- Cars
- American Football & SuperBowl
- Coffee
- Fitness Centres


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

Gay people


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Insidious0205 said:


> Adele -_-
> Walking Dead
> *Maroon 5/Adam Levine*
> *Bruno Mars*


 I share your hate!


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

twilight


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Famous said:


> That "sex is on fire" beardy band


 Kings of Leon - I can't stand them either.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Breakfast tea. It's bitter & sugar doesn't really make it better


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

GIFs, Nutella, Snow, Harlem Shake


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Summer.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Pizza.


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Dubstep, Sour Patch Kids, Blush (as in the cosmetic), Moscato, Subway, McDonalds, Float trips, Acrylic Nails, Megadeth


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^Metallica fan?

pickles


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Hekate said:


> Dubstep


That's a good one. What little I've heard of the genre is terrible


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Tumblr


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

have I mentioned rice crackers yet?


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

The 'keep calm and...' fad.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Those skirts that are longer in the back. I don't get it. Did they run out of fabric and decide to make it a fad?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

jeans


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

AllToAll said:


> Those skirts that are longer in the back. I don't get it. Did they run out of fabric and decide to make it a fad?


Oh god, the tops are even worse... crop top at the front, dress at the back. It's awful.


----------



## Mercedez (Apr 5, 2013)

Ketchup


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Peanut butter


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I also hate those dresses and skirts that are longer in the back!!

Tops that are clearly too wide for your body. Since when is it hot to wear baggy clothes?? I like a top that _fits _because it shows that I'm slim.

Tops with unnecessary slits/cuts in the sleeves or back. It's not a top if you see more skin than clothing!!

Clothes with fake jewels and necklaces glued on them. It makes it look cheap.

Gladiator sandles

Hair extensions

False eyelashes. They always look tacky and silly! There's this big hairy thing hanging off your eye, you look retarded.

I hate a lot of women's fashion that's out there these days...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

eReaders. I'll never prefer a screen over the smell of paper & the feel of a book in my hand


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

heavy metal/rock music


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> That's a good one. What little I've heard of the genre is terrible


I have to agree, for the most part I find the genre has devolved into a competition of who can make the most obnoxious and predictable music,still find the odd thing here and there which I can appreciate but on the whole its so time consuming sifting through all the stuff I dislike to get to the rare gems. I also feel that way about modern drum n bass. there was a time I was more excited about it. that was long ago.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

iPods, iPhones, iPads, and...










Not really. I love that^


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Cars, driving or riding. I like taking the bus


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

• Tatoos
• Hookah
• League of Legends


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Instagram


----------



## SunsetInMyVeins (Apr 2, 2013)

.One Direction
.Texting
.Cellphones
.Instagram
.Facebook
.Uggs


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

humanity


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Warm sunny days.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

For starters:
-Facebook
-Formal clothes
-A lot of blockbuster movies like Harry Potter.
-McDonalds
-Porn (a good imagination is a blessing, I feel dirty watching porn)
-texting/checking Facebook all time

Could go on but I'm keeping them for further posts haha.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Top 40 stations.

American Idol.

Swamp People, Auction Hunters, Gold Rush:Alaska, Ice Road Truckers, and any other of those pop reality shows that have polluted the Discovery and History Channels.

Football (I like the sport, but the superbowl hype is ****ing ridiculous. Not only is a measly 16 game season too short to really weed out the best teams, I don't think one game is enough to declare one team the champions)

Twitter and the Hashtag culture.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- Milk
- Almost all seafood
- Mayonaise


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

The summer weather.


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

pachirisu said:


> -Nutella
> -Oreos


Nutella? Oreos? Are you kidding me?


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Dumb Celebrities & reality show freaks (kardashians, jshore..etc)
Staying home
Getting drunk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Video games. I don't hate them I just have absolutely no interest in them


----------



## KrustyBroccoli (Apr 19, 2013)

apples
carrots
yogurt
nuts in my food
brad pitt and angelina jolie
eating meat, I'm vegetarian
garlic
vanilla ice cream
potatoes
small talk
political correctness
green tea
TIM HORTONS COFFEE omg i HATE that stuff. GAG


----------



## KrustyBroccoli (Apr 19, 2013)

i.forgot to add going to the movie theatre. I'm not paying money to not talk to my friends. i can not talk to them at home for free.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

^
Movie Theare for me too.
Social Networking
Partying
Pop Music
Celebs with no talent
MTV
Most Reality TV(Especially the Singing and Dating shows)
3D Movies and CGI crap.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

- ^^..^ Warm sunny days, absolutely!
- Bob Dylan songs (monotone)
- White chocolate
- Fake nails (seriously thats enough, its not cute anymore)
- Neon coloured & plastic material outfits
- Shirts with stupid details, such as unnecessary zippers, laces. 
- Fake collars (generally fashion these days)
- Social networking sites 
- Most of the babies, I dont find them cute.
- Malls
- Most of the movie gifs that include only a random scene with a random quote. 

But mostly I hate, Twitter philosophers.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Bieber, Lil Wayne, The Smurfs, sunshine...and red velvet cake.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

i second: 

red velvet
Pixarrrrrrrrrrrrr RARGH!!! I bite pixar's face off.

i love the o.g. harlem shake, like i would do to jadakiss back in the day.
i haven't seen anything about the new meaning of it.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

prisonofmind said:


> 3D Movies and CGI crap.


yea too much cgi just ruins a film imo. and i'm not much of a convert to the new 3d thing either, i'm hoping its a fad that will pass.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

prisonofmind said:


> Movie Theatres
> 3D Movies


Those are 2 I forgot to mention.

I love movies but I've never really been keen on going to theatres, I much prefer watching at home on a good surround stereo. I don't remember the last film I saw in theatres that I thoroughly enjoyed.

3D is such a fad these days that I'm just not into at all. Part of that though is my taste in films. The ones that use 3D aren't usually films I would go for anyway. What I really want to see the a little resurgence of black & white as it would look soooo awesome with the HD tech we had these days


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Fish ugh. They smell bad and serve no purpose and not even nice to eat. Just going a toilet in the oceans and rivers 24/7 stinking them up for everyone else. Water is horrible for us and the other animals now days cos of fish.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Ay Marihuana,
No voy!


----------



## snuggly time (Apr 18, 2013)

Talking
Alcohol
Children


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

PSY songs.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Socializing.


----------



## thatonefool (Apr 20, 2013)

Obama


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Marshmallows


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Those memes about male and female stereotypes, or memes that just presume all men are sex obsessed primates. WTF!


----------



## Gorefiend (Apr 18, 2013)

Children
Cats
Sushi
Meat
Cake + Muffins + Cookies
Milk
Ice Cream
Japan (hate is a strong term here, but I'd never want to go there and despite liking anime, games and so forth I have no obsession with the place or the culture)
Natalie Portman and Keira Knightley
Fashion models
"Natural beauty" concept.. Why use make-up to make it look like you're not using make-up?
"Less is more" concept.. More is more. If I have 16 dogs and my friend has 12, then I most definitely have more dogs than she. Right?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

putting carpets down on the floor in every single room!

there's rooms I think its preferable not to have carpets. like for instance, toilets, bathrooms, kitchens. yet here in the uk we seem to have this obsession with putting the stuff everywhere. if we could get away with it we'd probably stick carpet on the walls. lol.

and having carpets in bars and clubs is kind of gross especially when your feet mulch into the floor.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I second:

Natalie Portman
Carpet

And add:

Manufactured roots/folk pop

Renegade: "juss workin my toes on the mink rug, press 'play' on the remote at the Playas Club" - Rappin 4Tay


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

love


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

red hot chilli peppers
foo fighters

football / soccer
eating out


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Barcelona/Real Madrid/Brazil/Argentina/Italy/The Premier League


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Roll overs
Weed
This morning
Family gatherings 
Rihanna (toe curler)


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

hating/complaining


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- The heart of summer/hot days
- Eating out


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Cheese. I'm currently eating a pizza without cheese on it.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Most Tv shows


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Charities


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

The concept of charity.

"Solidarity not charity"

*bashes the pinata of inequality and candy covers the world*


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Psy songs.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

the big bang theory. (tv)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Salmon. They have to truck it in for days to get here and I think if it's not super fresh it has a really bad fishy taste to it.


GTA IV, Halo 2 & 3, Gears of War


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

kitkatstar1 said:


> One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest. It's a stupid film with no story line.


I enjoyed the part where the indian dude ripped out the sink and busted out of there. Rest of the movie was bleh.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

Dane Cook
that dude with all the puppets. Jeff burnham?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

arnie said:


> Salmon. They have to truck it in for days to get here and I think if it's not super fresh it has a really bad fishy taste to it.


We get it super fresh in CT and it still tastes nasty. You're not missing anything. uke


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

Cell phones.

They make me feel like I'm tethered... as though I can't get away from people. Plus they make everyone act like zombies with the attention span of a gnat.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Twilight


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Weekends, I kinda prefer weekdays!
I still like weekends for my bf and fam though!


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Twilight


And this!


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

*EDWARD CULLEN

and

PORK :s*


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

-Family Guy 
-Onions


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

- Jennifer Lawrence's acting



visualkeirockstar said:


> Psy songs.


This too!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

Green Bay Packers


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Horror movies. I can hardly describe how much I dislike horror movies. I can't watch one without being unable to sleep for the next two weeks.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sensitivity.


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

One Born Every Minute

A show where you get to watch screaming fat women giving birth to live babies with blood vessels popping out on their foreheads and sometimes you get to watch the baby actually entering the world via a camera stuck very much between some woman's legs with the bit around the baby's head blurred out. My mother and sisters are obsessed with this programme like, "ohmigod, did you see One Born Every Minute last night???" but I simply cannot comprehend the fascination.


----------



## ForeverChangedxx (May 7, 2013)

People who have the audacity to think that they are better than everyone else.
We were made for a reason and no one should think they are above everyone.
Sorry to people on here who have a big ego...well done for trying to speak out.

Just putting it out there.


----------



## G4Z (May 8, 2013)

Well I feel sorry for such deluded people. I doubt everyone likes them though... :b

And the problem is thinking you're "worse" is just as much of a delusion, and is even more dangerous (for the person thinking such thoughts).

I don't like most of music. The only genre I can stand is drum and bass, tunes like Jade - Unexist. I believe it's the "techstep" or "darkstep" subgenre.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Being told what to do by people who aren't fit to wash my feet.


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

raw meat  ughh


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

The smell of fresh-cut grass.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Humans


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

arnie said:


> Salmon. They have to truck it in for days to get here and I think if it's not super fresh it has a really bad fishy taste to it.
> 
> GTA IV, Halo 2 & 3, Gears of War


The first salmon I tried was some frozen pink/keta salmon that was pretty gross. I kept eating it even though it was always bad because I assumed that was just how salmon was, until I tried some sockeye salmon (also frozen) and found it tasted totally different.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Fireworks.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Memememe said:


> raw meat  ughh


Most people don't like raw meat...


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

The Radio


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Society


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

People that be hating on fireworks.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

The Daily Show (now a days since it's so ultra political - I liked it when it was just funny news stories)


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Most people don't like raw meat...


maybe its just the people around me that do


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Ryan Gosling.

I just don't get it.


----------



## lexi dyan (May 16, 2013)

-channing tatum (don't hate him, just don't see why everyone likes him)
-sushi
-one direction (see channing tatum)
-football (american)
-hunting and fishing (this may just be a southern thing, but those are THE hobbies to have down here)


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

reality tv


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)

Babies
Puppies
Flowers
Summer.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Everything on the music channel.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ Eating out in restaurants
~ Hot days


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

-limmy (haha jk)

umm


-football and celery


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Cake


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Peanut Butter.


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

hotdogs.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hardwood floors throughout a home. Yeah they can look nice but I've had carpet all my life and prefer that. It gives off a cozier feel. I love the feel of a plush carpet under my feet. Hardwood hurts. I know some areas don't need it like the kitchen and bathrooms but most of the other rooms in the house, I want carpet.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

bacon, I think turkey bacon is better.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

Sports


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Shopping for clothes


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Movies


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

sas


----------

